

Amazon Introduces Fire TV Set-Top Box - mkempe
http://mashable.com/2014/04/02/amazon-fire-tv/

======
mkempe
A $99 challenge to Apple, Roku, Microsoft, Google, and Sony. I like the child-
oriented controls. And they say they've listened to the complaints of users of
their competitors' products.

Now, what is Apple going to announce later this month?

